# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  La cuenca del Jucar en un estado increíble

## Luján

Si miramos la gráfica de cómo anda la cuenca del Júcar, no podemos más que sorprendernos de la evolución de la línea que representa este año 2010 respecto a la de 2009 y la media de la década anterior.



El año pasado, el descenso de la curva comenzó allá por la semana 20 (finales de mayo). En la media de la década, parece estar un poco más atrasada, sobre la semana 22 o así (junio).

Pero este año es impresionante. Hasta la semana 21 se mantuvo en pendiente ascendente, manteniendo valores hasta la 24 (finales de junio-comienzos de julio) y sólo ahora entre las semanas 24 a 28 ha comenzado a perder capacidad, pero de forma muy leve.

Esto se debe a unos embalses al 100% de capacidad real (Regajo, Benageber, y otros), a otros que han alcanzado y en ocasiones siguen a capacidad máxima real (Contreras, Loriguilla, Tous) y también a otros que continúan aún en ascenso, como Alarcón.

Si se extrapola la pendiente y duración de las pérdidas del año pasado a éste, de seguro se terminará el año (hidrológico y natural) con más reservas de las que comenzó. Muy grata noticia.

----------

